# Good Store To Buy Aquarium?



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

I just moved to the Toronto area and I need to buy a _new _3 foot tank (35ish gallons). Just the tank and a glass top for it.

Of the stores along Kennedy Rd or anywhere eastern GTA, is there one that has any better prices than the others on things like tanks.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Big Al's usually have the cheapest tanks.

You can also check out Aqua Inspiration for some higher end tanks.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

kijiji 

+1 on Big Als

Cheers


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

If you want a brand new tank, then:

1) if you want the normal glass aquarium with black trims, then Big Als is the cheapest place to get NEW tanks.

2) if you want fancy glass, perhaps for a very nice aquascape, and willing to pay a lot more for the same gallon size, then somewhere like Aquainspiration would be one of the place you can go. Further north on Kennedy.

3) very slim chance, but you can occasionally find new tanks being sold by hobbiests on here, or kijiji (though I caution you with kijiji).

If you want a good conditioned aquarium but not brand spanking new, then the buy and sell forum on here is a good place to look. This way you can still get good aquariums, and much cheaper.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

Hitch said:


> 3) very slim chance, but you can occasionally find new tanks being sold by hobbiests on here, or kijiji (though I caution you with kijiji).


Curious as to why you would caution using kijiji, do you mean for new aquariums or aquariums in general?

Cheers


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

theSICKNESS said:


> Curious as to why you would caution using kijiji, do you mean for new aquariums or aquariums in general?
> 
> Cheers


not even just aquariums, its just the site in general. There has been a lot of sketchy behavior on kijiji, and many incidences that was caused by posts on kijiji. This is less severe for the aquatic hobby compared to other goods such as electronics, but still, the risk is always there.

There is also no peer review process, on forums like this one and pricenetwork, people have accounts, their feedback is associated to them, so a sketchy person is quickly identified by the community. There is no such system for kijiji, anyone with an internet connection can post a ad, scam someone, and essentially disappear.

Sure the use of kijiji will get you great deals from time to time, but I am a firm believer that if you are buying aquarium fish/plants/hardware, the people you would want to buy from are true hobbiests (not someone who bought an aquarium as an impulse, and now trying to get rid of it). Most if not all true hobbiests have accounts on forums such as this, so the chances you getting better quality stock is greatly increased.

From my general experience with kijiji, if a deal is too good to be true, it IS too good to be true.

Anywho, just my thoughts.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

Hitch said:


> not even just aquariums, its just the site in general. There has been a lot of sketchy behavior on kijiji, and many incidences that was caused by posts on kijiji. This is less severe for the aquatic hobby compared to other goods such as electronics, but still, the risk is always there.
> 
> There is also no peer review process, on forums like this one and pricenetwork, people have accounts, their feedback is associated to them, so a sketchy person is quickly identified by the community. There is no such system for kijiji, anyone with an internet connection can post a ad, scam someone, and essentially disappear.
> 
> ...


I have been lucky then, never an issue with anyone, I do respect your points though.

With kijiji and craigslist the "BUYER BEWARE" rings true.

If it is a tank have the seller fill it. I would never buy a used tank without seeing it filled first. With regards to electronics/other, I tend to stay away from that. But I have purchased tools over kijiji with no issues.

Thanks for clarifying

Cheers


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

One of the greatest benefits of forums like these is that there is an iTrader rating. 

The hobbyists on these forums can be rated depending on transactions. Not to mention most of the active members of this forum are part of a community and nobody would really want to be a blacksheep on this forum. Even if a terrible trade was made it would have a negative feedback or a point made out of it.

I would understand why kijiji would be a less trustworthy place to buy things from, but this forum is different.


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I'm on my way to Big Al's. And, I'm going to check out Aqua Inspirations. They look like they have some pretty, well... inspirational stuff. I's all about the daydreaming.

Yes, I am looking specifically for a _new _tank. I bought many used tanks before and just don't want to have to deal with all the running around to find a tank without any scratches or chips. I do have some personal experience buying used aquariums that ended up leaking shortly after being set up. I suppose that there is no guarantee that that wouldn't happen with a new tank, but I like the odds better.

Anyway, thanks for all the info. I'll post some photos of the tank here when it's set-up.

;o) Chris


----------

